# Too scary? Everyone loves a clown.



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Depends on the age of the ToTs I guess. If it's an older crowd I say go for it. However, if you're expecting a lot of little ones you might find yourself with a bunch of unclaimed candy


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

lovin' it! If the age of the TOT's is the question, let your wife handle the little ones while you stalk the big ones.


----------



## moonie78 (Jul 18, 2010)

i love it perfect for a haunt and its exactly what i want my husband to be this year.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Love it !!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Araniella said:


> lovin' it! If the age of the TOT's is the question, let your wife handle the little ones while you stalk the big ones.


I agree. You'd be great for the older kids, but there's something unsettling about a three year old in a princess costume seeing this!


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you should wear that into work one day. I agree with letting the wife handle the little tot's and you go after the older ones. Great job on the entire package. Even normal clowns disturb me on many levels. My kids laughed at me the last time the circus was in town and we went down front to be in the ring with them. Uggh.

Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I LIKE IT!!!! As far as the ToTs go, I may just be mean but I say why not? The parents can judge on if they want to bring their children up for candy. They can see you and will know what the child is in for, or they can walk to the next house.


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

I love it!!! absolutely perfect!!! I have got to copy this for my husband!!! Is that a mask or makeup? Could you please elaborate especially on the face and if it's a mask where can I get one? Thanks


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Me personally- I LOVE the costume!!! Super Creepy!

However, my two little girls would be TERRIFIED!!!! I mean crawling-to-the-top-of-my-head-trying-to-get-away-from-you terrified. Trick or Treat night would be ruined for them. For years.... 

I agree with Araniella and Goosehunter. Here's my twisted solution/compromise to the situation. For older kids, scare the candy right out of them. <wicked ha ha ha> For the little kids, take four or five giant clown steps back and have your wife hand out the candy. She can turn and boss you around, telling you to get back to the kitchen and finish mopping the floors, or whatever she feels like yelling at you, while you cower at her demands. She might reallly like that role. I would be amused, and my kids would sleep another restful night when we got home. 

Have a great Halloween!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

On one hand halloween is only one night a year so it wouldent be that big of a deal to wear it. On the other hand you have your wife to go home to.


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey CampCrystalLake...The apron was made by me from leather, the clown pants came with the "big top clown" costume. the mask is from http://www.rubbergorilla.co.uk/ not sure if you could order it in time...happy Halloween!


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

hey clint... thanks for the reply. I actually found the exat pants at party city for 10 bucks for the whole costume. Only gonna use the pants though. the apron is really cool. I just went and bought a chefs apron and im gonna stain it with tea and bloody it up. And that's a super cool mask. I didn't know if it was makeup from the picture and since it's this close to our party I ordered some clown makeup and we are just gonna paint him a really scary face. Thanks for the info. happy halloween to you!


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

I say hit the oldier kids hard and stay away from the little ones!!LOL


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez, everyone knows that clowns are drug addicted, alcoholic pedophiles on the run from the law. Hate to say but you look like the wanted poster.  

You will scare the crap out of the little ones and creep out the older TOTs. You certainly will get shock value


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I do clowns almost every year and I would put that in my yard.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Great job! You know, no matter how "fun" most real clowns try to look, I believe this is what kids that have a vivid imagination see when confronted with a clown. They have this preconceived notion of what adults should look like and when they see an adult dressed up as a clown that goes out the window and a sort of "worst fears scenario" takes over. But don't let that stop you from using this idea, it's cool!


----------

